# Radeon 4000 Armageddon Competition



## Rasparthe

*RADEON 4000 ARMAGEDDON*

Were the Radeon 4000 series of graphics cards the greatest ever created by AMD? It certainly ranks high simply because of the dramatic turn around from -- to be generous -- an ignored HD 2900 card to a mediocre 3000 series. The Radeon HD 4000 series has long been beloved by overclockers and now Overclock.net wants to revist 2009, a time when ATI red still decorated shrouds.

The Radeon 4000 Armageddon Competition will feature 4 stages and you may compete in all 4 if you wish. Your score will consist of your best attempts at 2 of the 4 stages. Only the highest points you gather from any two stages will be counted towards your total score. The overclocker with the highest score at the end of the competition will be the winner.

*START: OCTOBER 1, 2016 (00:01 EST) FINISH: NOVEMBER 30, 2016 (11:59 EST)*



*COMPETITION BACKGROUND*

- LINK -

*BENCHMARKS*

*STAGE 1* - GPUPi 1B - All about the GPU power

- HWBOT rules apply [LINK]
- Download benchmark here: [LINK]
- Any batch or reduction size is allowed.

- GPUPi version 2.2 or later must be used.

*STAGE 2* - 3dMark 03 - Traditional single threaded stage

- HWBOT rules apply [LINK]

- Download benchmark here: [LINK]

- CPU and Feature tests are not required.

*STAGE 3* - Vantage - Multi-threaded All-out

- HWBOT rules apply [LINK]

- Download benchmark here: [LINK]

- Only the GPU score will be used.

*STAGE 4* - Furmageddon Core Clock - Not for the faint-hearted.

- Must use FurMark 1.18.0 [LINK]

- Must run Furmark for 10000ms or more

- GPUz must be open in screenshot. GPUz and Furmark clocks must be identical.

- Resolution must be 1280x720 (Custom preset)

*RULES AND LIMITATIONS*

1. The video card must be Radeon HD 4000 series. Only the Radeon HD 4580 is banned from this competition.

2. All submissions must be made with a single GPU core.

3. All benchmark results must follow HWBOT rules for screenshots but must also include the competition background.

4. No current generation ES allowed.

5. No cooling restrictions.

6. Volt modding is allowed, encouraged, and anticipated.

7. No CPU restrictions.

8. Your score is determined by your ranking within any two of the four stages.

9. Tie-breaker will be the best GPUPi score.

10. You must submit a picture of your rig, including your HD 4000, with your entry. Detailed pics of your mods are very welcome.

11. Open to anyone with an OCN account.

*SUBMISSION GUIDELINES*

1. Your submission must be headed with your name.

2. Your submission must include a separate screenshot for each benchmark, titled by the benchmark name and score.

3. Do not edit your previous submissions. Make another submission if you wish to update any part of a submission. Edited submissions may be discarded or missed entirely.

4. Your submission must include a picture of your HD 4000 series card.

5. All benchmark results must follow HWBOT rules for screenshots but must also include the competition background.

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*



Spoiler: These have been asked and answered!



*I bought three Radeon HD 4580 for this competition can I use them?*

No.

*But I'm past the 30 day return window on eBay, they are Radeon HD 4000 series, so what gives?*

All of the original Radeon 4000 series are based on the Radeon R700 chip which was introduced in late 2008/2009. The 4580 was introduced in 2011 and based on the R600 series of chips. To keep it level, they have been banned.

*I submitted the top Vantage score but the leaderboard is showing much lower number?*

For this competition, only the portion of the score that is for the GPU will be used for Stage 3. It will be listed just below the main score you would normally submit.



*Furmageddon? I don't see this at HWBOT, seems pretty ridiculous...*

Stage 4 is all about finding the absolute bleeding edge of your HD 4000 series Radeon R700 core. 3dMark stability is too stable. 10 seconds of burn from Furmark provides an easy way to measure just how fast your HD 4xxx is. Furmark stability to validate your core Mhz.

*So how do you even submit a score for this stage?*

The score is your GPU core clocks. You will need to run Furmark in the following way:

*1 - Go to the settings:*



*2: "Burn-in" must be checked off. Set the Benchmark duration to 10000ms or more for extra insanity.*



*3. Make sure resolution is set to 1280 x 720 and push "Custom Preset".*



*4. Create your screenshot with the Furmark results, the usual two CPUz instances, and single GPUz instance. *



*That example screenshot shows a R7 250, can I use mine in this competition?*

No.



*INFORMATION AND GALLERY OF CARDS*



Spoiler: E-Power'd Card



Mllrkllr88 E-power modded card.




Notes for those that are looking to do zombie mod or E-power their cards - LINK





Spoiler: Memory Overclocking Information



Latest information on HD 4890 memory overclocking!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsarulz*
> 
> Some years ago I tested Qimonda GPUs and most of the time leaving memory stock was better, other times undervoltage + a bit of OC was better too. But was on some Nvidia cards.


Mllrkllr88 research



*VOLT MOD INFO*



Spoiler: Volt Mod Info



4830 - LINK

Asus 4890 - LINK



*PRIZES*

*1ST - $100 *

*2ND - $75*

*3RD - $50*

*4TH - $25*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16H4AQxoVfSlR7typXhKH_m9RInGCYr8A_KjAERIWFdw/pubhtml?gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## mllrkllr88

OCN IS AWESOME!!!! I cant wait to start learning the new benches!! Here is a sneak preview of things to come...


----------



## DR4G00N

AWW YEAH!! My HD 4850's have been waiting for this moment.







I'm in!

Things will get toasty with the stock vrm @ 1.7V core lol.


----------



## bigblock990

Not sure if I'll be in this or not, but definitely subbed to thread!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Subbing for the thread, hoping to participate ^_^;;;; (I'll have to get a card first, naturally)


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> AWW YEAH!! My HD 4850's have been waiting for this moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!
> 
> Things will get toasty with the stock vrm @ 1.7V core lol.


Great!


----------



## Noxinite

I have 2x 4870 and 2x 4890, I guess I have no excuses for not competing. So.......... I guess I'll set up my Z97 again (only G3258 though







and all air).


----------



## Wiggles5289

This is gonna be fun. Im excited to murder a card with FurMark.


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiggles5289*
> 
> This is gonna be fun. Im excited to murder a card with FurMark.


Think I will leave Furmark for the end lol


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsarulz*
> 
> Think I will leave Furmark for the end lol


haha ya good idea, at least you will still have a chance of having 2 good subs before things blow up. I never ran furmark


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Ooh! This gives me an opportunity to pull out my HD4770! I might buy a 4890, but ehh.


----------



## Echoa

Too bad my old 4870 died a little over a year ago


----------



## TheDoug

Just out of curiosity, why is the 4850 banned from comp?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoug*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why is the 4850 banned from comp?


It's the HD 4580 that's banned because it's an RV600 gpu not RV700 I'm guessing.


----------



## TheDoug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> It's the HD 4580 that's banned because it's an RV600 gpu not RV700 I'm guessing.


Ah, didn't realize that.


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoug*
> 
> Ah, didn't realize that.


Read the same as you. Had to do it again like 3 times lol to understand hahaha.


----------



## tmunn

No Windows 7 for GPUPi? Booooooo.


----------



## TCOC

so single card only? if its dual Its unfair cause I have an Asus 4870 X2 and a 4890 so that would be triple cards in CFX.


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmunn*
> 
> No Windows 7 for GPUPi? Booooooo.


Windows 7 is allowed for all benches on HWBot as it doesn't have an rtc bug.







GPUPi 2.3.4 seems to not work with my 4890 (GPUPi 2.2 does work though).


----------



## Alastair

I wish this bench could of been included to allow users to make use of other Terascale based cards they might own. Like my 6850's.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> I wish this bench could of been included to allow users to make use of other Terascale based cards they might own. Like my 6850's.


That would kind of defeat the point of using a 4000 series card though...


----------



## Noxinite

First baseline subs!!









3DMark Vantage - GPU Score: 12499 Marks



3DMark03 - Score: 62954 Marks



Furmageddon - Core Clock: 1020MHz



All most recent driver with no tweaks with non-stripped Win7.

I'll wait for confirmation on GPUPi before I post any scores.









Time to get those tweaks going!


----------



## DR4G00N

Test run with 4850 @ 900/1200MHz

3DM03 - Score: 55375





The pump for my water chiller died so I'll see what I can get out of it on air until my new one comes.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> First baseline subs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark Vantage - GPU Score: 12499 Marks
> 
> 3DMark03 - Score: 62954 Marks
> 
> Furmageddon - Core Clock: 1020MHz
> 
> All most recent driver with no tweaks with non-stripped Win7.
> 
> I'll wait for confirmation on GPUPi before I post any scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get those tweaks going!


Added! Need a pic of your card though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Test run with 4850 @ 900/1200MHz
> 
> 3DM03 - Score: 55375
> 
> The pump for my water chiller died so I'll see what I can get out of it on air until my new one comes.


Added!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Lets talk about memory...

I have seen a total of 6 HD48xx cards and and every single one had Qimonda memory. I see @DR4G00N running 1200 @ 2.1Vmem and it makes me think he has something other than Qimonda. I was curious if you guys have seen other memory types out there? Also, I have been curious if lowering the Vmem helps the memory on the cards with Qimonda.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Lets talk about memory...
> 
> I have seen a total of 6 HD48xx cards and and every single one had Qimonda memory. I see @DR4G00N running 1200 @ 2.1Vmem and it makes me think he has something other than Qimonda. I was curious if you guys have seen other memory types out there? Also, I have been curious if lowering the Vmem helps the memory on the cards with Qimonda.


My Ref 4850's both have Qimonda, They can do Vantage at about 1220-1240Mhz @ 2.1V, I haven't tried lowering the vmem on mine but I know the going over 2.1V doesn't seem to help & 2.2V causes the mem OVP to trip.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Did you try the memory without increased voltage? What is the stock mem voltage for that card? All the ones I have seen are 1.5v stock and Qimonda is known to do better with lower than stock volts. Your results suggest otherwise so this has me curious since mine seem to top at about 1170 stock volts...


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Did you try the memory without increased voltage? What is the stock mem voltage for that card? All the ones I have seen are 1.5v stock and Qimonda is known to do better with lower than stock volts. Your results suggest otherwise so this has me curious since mine seem to top at about 1070 stock volts...


4850 uses GDDR3 BTW so It'll obviously clock differently than GDDR5. 2.05V is stock.


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Added! Need a pic of your card though.
> 
> Added!


Woops. :/

Here you go:


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 4850 uses GDDR3 BTW so It'll obviously clock differently than GDDR5. 2.05V is stock.


Ahh yes, that explains the anomalous result nicely! Thank you!







Well guys, I think we are stuck with Qimonda...if there is some other memory type out there then its crazy rare.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Time for me to get an ambient sub in.

MllrKllr88 3DMark03 - 82762




Spoiler: RIG PICS


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Time for me to get an ambient sub in.
> 
> MllrKllr88 3DMark03 - 82762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RIG PICS


Haha, demolished me! XD Any tweaks or straight run? Also, what are GPU volts 1.4v-ish?


----------



## DR4G00N

I'm beginning to realize that I'll need to snap up an HD 4890 if I want to actually compete lol.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I spent some time figuring out the best LOD range, but the point gain from that was pretty minimal. The OS was in performance mode, bench in realtime priority, and D3DOverrider was running but no other tweaks (if you can call those tweaks lol). I didn't change the run order or do any unique LOD settings per bench. So far, at least for HD4890, this bench seems to be really straightforward and linear. I would say the score improvements are about 70% GPU core/mem and 30% CPU frequency/mems. I didn't do any driver testing yet...

Stock volts for my card are 1.37v load, I was running a modest 1.5v load for my ambient baseline.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'm beginning to realize that I'll need to snap up an HD 4890 if I want to actually compete lol.


HD4890 will be king for sure here







The prices on eBay are ALREADY getting stupid







I bought mine a few months back and they are actually somewhat scarce. If you can get one on your doorstep for $30 USD your doing good!


----------



## Noxinite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I spent some time figuring out the best LOD range, but the point gain from that was pretty minimal. The OS was in performance mode, bench in realtime priority, and D3DOverrider was running but no other tweaks (if you can call those tweaks lol). I didn't change the run order or do any unique LOD settings per bench. So far, at least for HD4890, this bench seems to be really straightforward and linear. I would say the score improvements are about 70% GPU core/mem and 30% CPU frequency/mems. I didn't do any driver testing yet...
> 
> Stock volts for my card are 1.37v load, I was running a modest 1.5v load for my ambient baseline.


Okay, I just wondered how big a difference tweaks made. My stock volts is 1.3v and I need to order the stuff to vmod it.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxinite*
> 
> Okay, I just wondered how big a difference tweaks made.


Very little difference in my testing. I was shocked to see that LOD for ATI really didn't do much for my score, but I think it allows slightly higher clocks to pass. The biggest "tweak" by far in my testing so far has been D3DOverrider.

You guys can snatch a standalone version of D3D here: L I N K


----------



## DR4G00N

4850 @ 900/1200 1.5V

3DM Vantage Graphics - Score: 10305



GPUPI - Score: 14m 09.147s


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Time for me to get an ambient sub in.
> 
> MllrKllr88 3DMark03 - 82762


Added! Wow, big scores to start!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> 4850 @ 900/1200 1.5V
> 
> 3DM Vantage Graphics - Score: 10305
> 
> GPUPI - Score: 14m 09.147s


Added!

Also, GPUPi 2.2 is allowed for Stage 1. GPUPi 2.2 or later must be used.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks Ras! I think this thread is going to keep you busy for a while, we are going to owe you big by the time this is over.









So @DR4G00N, can you confirm that your mems are performing better with increased voltage? Did you ever try stock volts (without the small increase from the pot backed off completely) for memory OC?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Thanks Ras! I think this thread is going to keep you busy for a while, we are going to owe you big by the time this is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So @DR4G00N, can you confirm that your mems are performing better with increased voltage? Did you ever try stock volts (without the small increase from the pot backed off completely) for memory OC?


The mems did 1200 on stock volts (2.02V) though I wasn't really pushing it back then. I'll do some testing tomorrow to see if adding voltage does anything.


----------



## mllrkllr88

This should finish off my ambient runs. Now that I have my baseline runs it, its time to see if I can get more OC with epower. I still have tons of tweaks to learn and try to optimize my results. By far the coolest stage is Furmark, it seems to be the least stressful and easiest to pass.

GPUPI - 11m 38.301s


Vantage - 14010


Furmark - 1135 MHz



Spoiler: RIG PICS


----------



## Alastair

I'm looking to try and buy an old HD4000 chip to play with. I can throw it in my main rig due to my loop. But I am sure an 860K at 4.6Ghz is still plenty fast for one of these,


----------



## MobAttack

2009? I only just burned out my 4870 last year. Maybe I need to upgrade more often?


----------



## AyyMD

Wait, why is the 4580 banned? I don't know much about anything pre-dating the 5970, so pardon my cluelessness.


----------



## Rasparthe

Check the frequently asked questions sections in the OP. It explains the reasoning.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AyyMD*
> 
> Wait, why is the 4580 banned? I don't know much about anything pre-dating the 5970, so pardon my cluelessness.


----------



## DR4G00N

For those interested, I just finished testing the Qimonda GDDR3 on my 4850 and at 2.11V it does 1250MHz, Increasing the voltage to 2.15V then 2.2V didn't make any difference to the oc'ing ability or performance.

So basically it's a waste of time overvolting the mems on these cards.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> So basically it's a waste of time overvolting the mems on these cards.


Thank you for taking the time to test this...its what I feared. +1 Now its time to start undervolting


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> For those interested, I just finished testing the Qimonda GDDR3 on my 4850 and at 2.11V it does 1250MHz, Increasing the voltage to 2.15V then 2.2V didn't make any difference to the oc'ing ability or performance.
> 
> So basically it's a waste of time overvolting the mems on these cards.


Since is Qimonda memory... you got better results Overclocking it leaving stock voltage?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsarulz*
> 
> Since is Qimonda memory... you got better results Overclocking it leaving stock voltage?


Because of the trim pot I can't test at stock volts without taking it off but increasing the voltage past 2.1V made no difference whatsoever.

Who knows, maybe running @ 2V (stock) or lower may get higher clocks. That testing will have to wait for some other day though.


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Because of the trim pot I can't test at stock volts without taking it off but increasing the voltage past 2.1V made no difference whatsoever.
> 
> Who knows, maybe running @ 2V (stock) or lower may get higher clocks. That testing will have to wait for some other day though.


Some years ago I tested Qimonda GPUs and most of the time leaving memory stock was better, other times undervoltage + a bit of OC was better too. But was on some Nvidia cards.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsarulz*
> 
> Some years ago I tested Qimonda GPUs and most of the time leaving memory stock was better, other times undervoltage + a bit of OC was better too. But was on some Nvidia cards.


Didn't we find this was the case during the 8800 comp that we did last time. An undervolt for the Qimonda actually improved the overclock?


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Didn't we find this was the case during the 8800 comp that we did last time. An undervolt for the Qimonda actually improved the overclock?


I have been here for only 3 months uncle Ras







. Dont know about previous 8800 destructuion comp.


----------



## sunset1

thats why they are still up in the competition area :>

in case anyone wants to look back. you can learn a LOT by looking at the old comps. shhh its a secret.

http://www.overclock.net/f/411/completed-competitions


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Didn't we find this was the case during the 8800 comp that we did last time. An undervolt for the Qimonda actually improved the overclock?


Yea lol, I remember that too! I would be curious to see if that same finding translates to this card. One thing I found interesting is that thees memory IC's run very hot which makes me think less volts and therefore heat would lead to slightly more OC.


----------



## Samsarulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Yea lol, I remember that too! I would be curious to see if that same finding translates to this card. One thing I found interesting is that thees memory IC's run very hot which makes me think less volts and therefore heat would lead to slightly more OC.


Or just test with subzero lol


----------



## mllrkllr88

YES!! I dont have a proper GPU pot but I was thinking since basically 3 of the benches are nearly 100% GPU based (GPUpi maybe 1% CPU in my testing) I can use my CPU pot on the GPU. I will use water for the CPU and just set my heavy CPU pot directly on the GPU die and give it some dice. Wont be as good as the LN2 guys but should be helpful.

Since I got my ambient scores in with my good HD4890 (and only) card, I decided to give my card some EPower love today. Ill post my EPower method later but here is my HD4890 card running vantage with EPower.


----------



## Mikecdm

4800 series cards are always fun. Got a few laying around.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> This should finish off my ambient runs. Now that I have my baseline runs it, its time to see if I can get more OC with epower. I still have tons of tweaks to learn and try to optimize my results. By far the coolest stage is Furmark, it seems to be the least stressful and easiest to pass.
> 
> GPUPI - 11m 38.301s
> 
> Vantage - 14010
> 
> Furmark - 1135 MHz


Added!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samsarulz*
> 
> I have been here for only 3 months uncle Ras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dont know about previous 8800 destructuion comp.


No knock on your question, I was more inquiring from the other guys to make sure my swiss cheese memory was remembering right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! I dont have a proper GPU pot but I was thinking since basically 3 of the benches are nearly 100% GPU based (GPUpi maybe 1% CPU in my testing) I can use my CPU pot on the GPU. I will use water for the CPU and just set my heavy CPU pot directly on the GPU die and give it some dice. Wont be as good as the LN2 guys but should be helpful.
> 
> Since I got my ambient scores in with my good HD4890 (and only) card, I decided to give my card some EPower love today. Ill post my EPower method later but here is my HD4890 card running vantage with EPower.


Are you finding a benefit to the ePower? Is AMD as crappy as Nvidia with their power delivery?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> 
> 4800 series cards are always fun. Got a few laying around.


It actually might be a little rude for you not to enter this competition....


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> It actually might be a little rude for you not to enter this competition....


Thinking about it, but who knows if I can get motivated enough to do it. The only benches that I'd want to run would be 03 and vantage. I hate that gpupi stuff and wouldn't run the furmark. If I ran vantage, I'd want to get my gold back, right now i'm sitting in 2nd place with that card and 03 I don't have a skylake setup.

The two cards in the picture are virgin cards, I have another cyclone that has been benched before and two reference cards.

For some of these other cards, sometimes you can find a non-reference 4850 with samsung. I have some msi card that came with a tiny cooler. It has samsung on it and makes a huge difference in scores. Not sure about 4870, although I do have a cyclone of that too. It might be dead though.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Are you finding a benefit to the ePower? Is AMD as crappy as Nvidia with their power delivery?


Thanks for adding! With the exact same volts using the epower, I cam actually getting LESS core OC. I am getting huge Vdroop @100% load (1.5V EPower and 1.45v GPU). I this this is normal and its the reason the stock VRM ramps up the volts during load. But even adjusting the load voltage to be the same as my load voltage before, I am getting LESS core OC with epower. I only did a few minutes of testing last night so we will see how it goes later on this week once I get to sit down with it for a while.

This is my first time actually benching with epower. All I have done with epower is get a bunch of cards booting to OS and then setting them on the shelf. I certainly have a lot to learn...


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Thanks for adding! With the exact same volts using the epower, I cam actually getting LESS core OC. I am getting huge Vdroop @100% load (1.5V EPower and 1.45v GPU). I this this is normal and its the reason the stock VRM ramps up the volts during load. But even adjusting the load voltage to be the same as my load voltage before, I am getting LESS core OC with epower. I only did a few minutes of testing last night so we will see how it goes later on this week once I get to sit down with it for a while.
> 
> This is my first time actually benching with epower. All I have done with epower is get a bunch of cards booting to OS and then setting them on the shelf. I certainly have a lot to learn...


My guess is that your wires are too long and you don't have enough ground connections. Small copper sheets work good for mounting epower boards from what I've read.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My guess is that your wires are too long and you don't have enough ground connections. Small copper sheets work good for mounting epower boards from what I've read.


Its a reasonable guess for sure.. The wiring setup I have installed currently is rated for 350W at a length of 20 FEET (mine is less than 6"). That is well over the physical limit that the HD4890 core (or even whole card) can draw and nearly close to the limit of the epower itself. The droop is normal for epower from what ive read. I need to make a post explaining my epower setup.

In terms of raw transmission current this setup is completely overkill, even with 6 inch wires. However, I am starting to wonder if the VRM switching frequency plays a role since longer wires increase the transmission time and the VRM frequency is crazy fast. I am not worried about the VDroop thing, this is normal for epower even with copper sheets or 1/2" wire length.

I suppose I need to test this card with super short wires and compare the real world application. I can always just slam more volts, and I will, but I wanted to compare OC using the exact same load voltage with and without epower.


----------



## neurotix

This is really cool. Subbed.

(I used to have a Visiontek 4870x2...I sold it. too bad only single core cards are allowed. Man that must have been the heaviest card I've ever held, it was a tank.)


----------



## johnd0e

Subbing.....need to get me some 4890's to bin. Or one and hope its good.....thats probly the most likely scenario since it seems not many are around anymore haha.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ok guys, I have some more results with my E-Power testing. This is a long story so either sit back and follow with me or just ignore it all









I got my new epower board a few months back (@sunset1 helped me get it) and I have been playing with it non stop since it arrived on my doorstep. I quickly figured out that it was a lot of work getting it mounted and making the card work with the epower device. I wanted to come up with a solution that would allow me to quickly change the epower from one card to another without taking it to work and soldering it. Mark (sunset1) and I came up with the idea to use connectors and prepare multiple cards so it could be swapped easily.

After lots of research I finally found a connector that had huge amperage ratings and would be perfect for my application. I knew that power delivery was critically important for the epower so I wanted to make sure the connectors and wiring I chose would be suitable. After lots of math that I wont go into right now I finally came up with a solution using that connector and wire combination that would give me 88W per wire at a length of 20 feet. The epwoer itself can deliver a maximum of 400W so if each wire was rated for 88W, then 5 wires would max out the epower. After my initial "modular" epower testing I was really happy that I found a working solution to make the epower completely modular. I modded several cards for modular epower and they all seemed to work well but I never did any hay OC testing, just mild volts/OC. I have several cards prepped for modular epower, but here is my HD4890 and a teammates HD4870 as examples of the design.






Once I had my ambient submissions in for this competition, I decided to mod my HD4890 (blue pcb above) in the same modular way I have been doing for the last month. All was going well until I attempted to replicate my previous results and could not. As I mentioned above, I could not achieve the same core OC with epower and I was getting 0.05v Vdroop (meaning epower volts were 0.05 more than GPU core volts). With the stock VRM and a simple voltmod I was able to pass vantatge at 1075 core. With the modular epower design, the most I could pass vantage was 1040 core, which is a loss of 3.3%.

This is counter intuitive to everything we know about external power delivery and I started to ask...WHY. Indeed, why would I get less OC with a much more advanced power delivery system. The obvious answer is that my wire gauge is not big enough or the connectors are not living up to their rating. With one wire and one side of the connector, I did some testing at work with an adjustable inductive load. I set it up for roughly 100W let it run for an hour. The wire was not hot and there was NO problem running 100W, so I know my connector/wire setup is legit. The next obvious answer, as DR4G00N pointed out, is that my wires are too long. If you look at all the external power setups out there, everyone is running short wires. I know my wiring is capable of raw current transmission up to 20feet, but I stated to get concerned about VRM switching frequency and long wires. So, obviously the next thing for me to do is setup my card just like everyone else. Super short wires, lots of ground, and some ground taken from the front of the card. Here are some pics of that setup






The first thing I noticed is that Vdroop is almost completely gone. It went from 0.05v to 0.01v difference. As soon as I saw the Vdroop result, I had the sinking feeling that my modular epower design was fail. Here is were it gets juicy... With the common epower design I was STILL not getting the same OC results as I did with stock VRM. Here is the break down of the OC results done with vantage:

Stock VRM: 1075 @1.5v)
Modular E-Power: 1040 core @1.5v (after 0.05V Droop)
Common E-Power: 1045 core @1.5v (after 0.01V Droop)

The common epower setup is really rock solid and much better than most I have seen. The wiring layout on this card can handle more power than the E-Power is capable of delivering and is about 300% overkill for this GPU.

My only conclusion is that the card was either damaged somehow with all the constant soldering or that the stock VRM was indeed better for this GPU core than the E-Power is. It seems that my modular design is not a complete failure, however, there is the matter of that large Vdroop @ 100% load. I will also conclude that the card seems a bit more stable with the common epower setup but for practical purposes they OC the same. For now, I am done tweaking the E-Power. I am going to leave it in the common setup and bench the card for this competition with some cold.

There is probably more to this story that I didn't think of, but that's enough for now...what are your thoughts?


----------



## sunset1

@Mllrkllr88

im glad you used the external board for the pots. Every little mod eventually works its was in to the final design.

I still am amazed every time i see your soldering work. You have skills bro. You make that part of it look easy.

Every step you made brings you closer to victory. maybe not today but its sooo close. Keep up the good work.
Sunset1


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks sunny, means a lot!

I guess I never explained the little PCB with a connector. Basically is the memory mod controller. We have questions still as to the overclocking results of qimonda with either increased or decreased voltage for this card. The method to decrease voltage is different from the method to increase volts so I need 2 pots for VDD and 2 pots for VDDQ. Eventually I will test all the possibilities of voltage for this memory but for now im still working on core.


----------



## Rasparthe

Is it not possible that the AMD power delivery is robust enough, perhaps even better than that provided by the ePower. Not in terms of quality perhaps, but in terms that the ePower is designed for quality power delivery but done in a one size fits all sense while the power delivery of the card itself is specifically designed for that particular GPU. Just a thought.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I think its entirely possible and you definitely bring up a good point. To that end, this card is a non-reference Sapphire VAPOR series card that came with a really awesome VRM setup to begin with. Its a tough pill to swallow tho...stock beating epower


----------



## JTHMfreak

The other day I saw a Radeon 4650 at goodwill, they wanted $99 for it.
Oh the lolz.


----------



## sunset1

Hi guys .. here is a card that i bid on but dont need now .. im at 27. on it . Again im not selling it i just bid 27 it ends in 4 hours .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291893244561?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

So please bid away ;>


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nice find sunny, much better than what Goowill has to offer! Looks like a pretty decent non-reference design too. I would bid on it but mine is still going strong.


----------



## -MrE-

I have a 4890 in my old pc, q6600 and 2gb ram. Will it be okay to compete or do you say no chance at all? because i'm not taking apart my custom loop in my Define S


----------



## Rasparthe

There are at least two stages that are not influenced heavily by your CPU. The GPUPi stage and the one using Furmark both can be done competitively on an older system. Give them a try, you may be surprised.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-MrE-*
> 
> I have a 4890 in my old pc, q6600 and 2gb ram. Will it be okay to compete or do you say no chance at all? because i'm not taking apart my custom loop in my Define S


Heck yea man, join in the fun! Like ras said there are stages that run the same regardless of 775 dual core or skylake quad core. In my testing I also found that Vantage is not benefited by the CPU at all once you disable the CPU and feature tests. So thats 3 benches that you can be super competative in


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I might have to secure one of these cards and then hope this chilly weather continues.... ^_^


----------



## -MrE-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> There are at least two stages that are not influenced heavily by your CPU. The GPUPi stage and the one using Furmark both can be done competitively on an older system. Give them a try, you may be surprised.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Heck yea man, join in the fun! Like ras said there are stages that run the same regardless of 775 dual core or skylake quad core. In my testing I also found that Vantage is not benefited by the CPU at all once you disable the CPU and feature tests. So thats 3 benches that you can be super competative in


Thnx ! Ill give it a try! Good practise


----------



## -MrE-

Btw I have 2 4890's. So if you want I could ship one to the USA







(from the Netherlands)

I've just taken one apart to check the tim, damn it's old and dusty


----------



## mllrkllr88

So it turns out that everyone I have talked to has seen Qimonda memory on the HD48xx series cards. We learned in the last OCN sponsored GPU bench competition that Qimonda memory often perform better with less voltage. I made a little mod controller that would allow me to increase or decrease volts so I could test every possible condition for the two memory levels. After several hours and countless restarts I have concluded that adjusting memory volts dont really help theese cards (or at least mine).

I was able to pass Vantage with about 10Mhz more memory by increasing VDDQ a very small amount. The memory already runs very hot and this increased the heat further. A gain of 10Mhz is pretty pitiful and not really worth modding in my opinion.

Do your own testing for sure, but I wanted to share my results with you guys!


----------



## Slinkey123

Dammit i sold my 4870s about 2 years ago. This would have been great fun.

Just realized I still have them in my profile pic!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Wow! That's a great overclock on the 4850 there!







Holy crap, that's easily the best overclock I've seen. I remember I tried to overclock one and it was so finicky, it'd crash if it was 25mhz over stock. ^^; Good times back then. When overclocking a GPU by 500MHz was insane... whereas nowadays it seems to be the norm. Ahhhh.... I miss the days of my near 1Ghz 4770s.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Wow! That's a great overclock on the 4850 there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, that's easily the best overclock I've seen. I remember I tried to overclock one and it was so finicky, it'd crash if it was 25mhz over stock. ^^; Good times back then. When overclocking a GPU by 500MHz was insane... whereas nowadays it seems to be the norm. Ahhhh.... I miss the days of my near 1Ghz 4770s.


@ 1.5V core it seems pretty average. Needs good cooling to get any higher, with an ice water loop it was doing 970MHz @ 1.6V or so. Voltage goes all the way to 1.85V before OCP kicks in so it still has a good bit of room left for improvement.


----------



## Kokin

This makes me miss my first graphics card, a Sapphire 4890 Toxic. Good luck to all the participants!


----------



## -MrE-

According to a thread I found on the forum over here I can voltmod my xfx card by soldering a resist or between the green dot and the ground... is this correct?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-MrE-*
> 
> According to a thread I found on the forum over here I can voltmod my xfx card by soldering a resist or between the green dot and the ground... is this correct?


Its hard to tell from that picture but it looks correct.

Count the pins for yourself and make sure you are soldering your variable resistor between ground and the first part connected to pin20. Measure the resistance on that pin before soldering anything and multiply it by 25 to come up with your variable resistor size. Make sure your pot starts out at the highest resistance possible. Measure the resistance on pin20 after you finish soldering and it should be about 1-3% less than the starting resistance.


----------



## -MrE-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Its hard to tell from that picture but it looks correct.
> 
> Count the pins for yourself and make sure you are soldering your variable resistor between ground and the first part connected to pin20. Measure the resistance on that pin before soldering anything and multiply it by 25 to come up with your variable resistor size. Make sure your pot starts out at the highest resistance possible. Measure the resistance on pin20 after you finish soldering and it should be about 1-3% less than the starting resistance.


Thanks for you your reply, I'm totally new to this stuff, but I just got the 2 4890's for 7 euro's (yes both) and I thought, let's try. Then I saw how advanced the overclocking and volt modding is done and now I'm like... should I even try? So I looked up the info and it looks I could do it, but I now realise I don't even know where ground is on the card







:s

And where do you measure the volts? I see you have an extra volt display on your card, how did you put that on there?

I'm still considering if I'll do this or not. Probably do a stock test at first







that I am comfortable with


----------



## mllrkllr88

@-MrE- Yea, OC the card as far as you can fully stock and submit your results here. Once you have taken the card as far as it will go then its time for some MODS!!! Send me a PM and ill help you out with all the specifics of that card and answer any questions you have.


----------



## sweffymo

Subbed, hopefully I will be able to resurrect my 4890 Toxic (Flashed to Atomic of course







)

If I can't, I might be PMing people who I think might be able to have some real fun with it.


----------



## DR4G00N

Ack, looks like my Z97 board kicked the bucket.







I was testing a modded card and it started out fine but once it hit windows it shut off and now it wont post anymore.

Well there goes my chances with 3DM03







.

I've got an i3 2100 & board I can run for now though.

The current project is cap modding my 4850 to get some more mhz out of it.










Edit: Pic re-sized.


----------



## Nenkitsune

man, I have two HIS IceQ 4 4830's but idk if they would be worth doing anything with lol.


----------



## Marios145

I will try to land some scores with my old Sapphire 4770, hopefully today.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> man, I have two HIS IceQ 4 4830's but idk if they would be worth doing anything with lol.


It may not be the most competitive card, but I think its fun just to get involved in something like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marios145*
> 
> I will try to land some scores with my old Sapphire 4770, hopefully today.


Awesome man, get those subs in:thumb:


----------



## drchoi21

I got an qualification sample HD 4870X2, time to revv that thing up. (basically press-release version of HD 4870X2)

nevermind it's single core cards only.


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone have any Atomic or Toxic 4890s lying around? They should be near top dog for this unless someone has a real golden reference 4890. Nothing on Ebay but they were really rare anyway...


----------



## krns

Hello!

I ordered club 3d 4890 zerotherm a couple weeks ago to take part in this competition just for fun. Got it for 20€ delivered, allthough i should have bought sapphire 4890 2gb for 30 euro because of better vrm modules. This OnSemi NCP5388 on this card sucks.. Cant find hard voltmods for this controller and there is no sofwarecontroll ..so yeahh..









Anyways i had to do some bending to vrm heatsink to accomodate prolimatech mk-26 to the card. Well that didnt work out so well. It still didnt fit. So then i dremelled half away from the sink.. it looks kinda gnarly but hey it works, righ?








I also put some memory heatsinks on top of the existing sinks, becouse i didnt want to remove very strong adhesive tape that was keeping them in place. This setup dropped temps about 15-20c compared to stock cooler on 100%. Now temps hover on 48-54c



Whole machine assembled:



My first 3dmark 03 submission which i quess isnt valid because of competition backround is missing, i could not load it from the link on 1st post becouse something was broken in it....


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krns*
> 
> Hello!
> This OnSemi NCP5388 on this card sucks.. Cant find hard voltmods for this controller and there is no sofwarecontroll ..so yeahh..


Looking awesome man!!
Check out the DATASHEET for your part, the mod should be easy. Wire up a pot from pin 19 to ground and away you go!! If you look hard enough you can probably find an example of the mod. Alternatively, you can PM me and I will help you with the finer details if you have any questions. Its a good idea to make sure you get all your subs in before you start soldering on your card


----------



## DR4G00N

@krns
Just a heads up, since you're running Ivy-Bridge you will have to use Win 7 or older as per the HWBOT rules.









Looking good otherwise.


----------



## krns

Thanks mllrkllr88!! I think so too that i should run benches before attempting to "destroy" the card with shoddy soldering. My skills are a bit rusty, lets say non-existent in that department









edit, oh no.. then i have to install win 7 to double boot?


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krns*
> 
> My first 3dmark 03 submission which i quess isnt valid because of competition backround is missing, i could not load it from the link on 1st post becouse something was broken in it....


Somehow the attachment got broken and I seem unable to get a working one going. Odd error, it was working originally. At any rate, I've put up a new link and it should be working again. Good luck!


----------



## Nenkitsune

I was wondering what I had my HD4830 clocked at and it looks like i was able to get [email protected] back in the day on the core, and 1000mhz memory. Wish I knew how to volt mod it and see if i could break 800mhz. I have two of them that are totally identical and i have no use for them at all (I'm pretty sure the HD7750 I put in my daughters PC is more powerful than one of them) so if i blow one up it's no big deal haha


----------



## shar00750

my referance powercolor hd4890 with water first check : 1040 core 1170 memory 1.43v no mod




is this card need mod or just good cooling?


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my referance powercolor hd4890 with water first check : 1040 core 1170 memory 1.43v no mod
> 
> is this card need mod or just good cooling?


Added!

As far as can be determined so far, the memory mods do almost nothing if you have Qimonda memory (which most apparently do). The core does benefit from both cooling and mods.

Good luck!


----------



## shar00750

just play with my 4850 gigabyte first time with vmod : 950mhz/1100mhz 1.54v




very nice card , before the mod I managed to reach "just" to 780mhz, next time will try with dice.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> just play with my 4850 gigabyte first time with vmod : 950mhz/1100mhz 1.54v
> 
> very nice card , before the mod I managed to reach "just" to 780mhz, next time will try with dice.


Added your 3dmark03, but your previous Vantage was better so left as is.


----------



## Mikecdm

Was bored today, so decided to give this a shot. Think the rules should have been either combined 3 scores or just 3 benches instead of 4. That way there are less chances of a tie. Right now you pretty much have to do gpupi unless someone just sweeps all the scores.

Core doesn't clock very well on this card with h2o. Best part was that I didn't have to install any OS. I found random ssd, said z97 32m on it, so I just used that.

Mikecdm - 3d 03 - 82824


----------



## Rasparthe

> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Was bored today, so decided to give this a shot. Think the rules should have been either combined 3 scores or just 3 benches instead of 4. That way there are less chances of a tie. Right now you pretty much have to do gpupi unless someone just sweeps all the scores.
> 
> Core doesn't clock very well on this card with h2o. Best part was that I didn't have to install any OS. I found random ssd, said z97 32m on it, so I just used that.
> 
> Mikecdm - 3d 03 - 82824


Added! Didn't think about the chance of this ending in tie but you may be correct. I did pick GPUPi because it is the easiest to run (no OS restrictions, no CPU interference, etc) so maybe not a bad thing that everyone at least makes a run at it.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## samisunjp

I have several hd 4000 series cards and was wondering if there is any limit on the number of cards we can enter, separate submissions of course. Non of them are really winning material I just think it would be fun to see how the different levels of card from this generation stack up.


----------



## Rasparthe

You may make as many entries as you want but only the best scores will be represented on the scoreboard. Good luck!


----------



## mllrkllr88

@Mikecdm Would you share your volts for 1065/1200? I am really curious to see what volts you were running to get 1200 mems because I cannot get there with either increased or decreased ddc/ddq.


----------



## Mikecdm

Core sucks, was loading around 1.52v or so. Both the ddc/ddq were rough around 1.6v. Maybe just shy of it like 1.598 or something or slightly over. The last time that I used this card, I ran it on ln2. I dialed the vr back on everything before starting, but the memory ones were practically untouched from base voltage with the mod done. They vr practically clicked as soon as i turned it down. On ln2 I think it did like 1225 or something through vantage, but thats all that I ever tried on ln2.

Here is a link to my vantage submission over 2 years ago. You can see some of the volts in the pics. http://hwbot.org/submission/2556324_mikecdm_3dmark_vantage___performance_radeon_hd_4890_19359_marks I think this was the first time using that card since then. I have like four 4890s, two cyclones, two reference, and that asus I showed in the pic a few pages back.

I really wanted to strap my single stage to the card, but have no way of doing so right now. I don't think i'm motivated enough to get ln2. I also don't have a good cpu for 03 and despise gpupi. The 4770k i have is really good on ambient, but has a terrible cb.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Oh man, I just spent a good 2 hours trying to figure out how to volt mod my 4830. I took some high res pictures of the voltage regulator and surrounding circuits, then googled the IC part number, pulled up the data sheet, and had to figure out how the regulator determines output voltage. Turns out I had to figure out where the resistors that make up the resistance divider on the FB pin and apparently altering them is what determines the output. After a bunch of probing I found that these two resistors make up the divider, but I'm having issues determining which one I should modify.

There are two 2.63kohm resistors that are tied to the FB pin. FB pin to GND is 2.63k ohm so one of these must be the correct one. The issue is both of them go to ground. There's also a 10k ohm resistor that's inline with them as well. The capacitor in the middle is tied into the 10k ohm resistor it seems.

I'm just having a difficult time with figuring out exactly which resistor to pencil mod.



also, it appears that if I measure the voltage between ground and the SMD capacitors on the left side of the regulator chip I could measure the gpu voltage. the memory regulator is higher up on the board with it's chokes, mosfets and capacitors (on the top side of the board)


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I'm just having a difficult time with figuring out exactly which resistor to pencil mod.


You want to solder the pot to the first part part connected to the FB pin. Get your ground from the power connector, not circuitry ground. If the resistance before mod is 2.63k, make sure that the resistance of FB after the mod is about 2.56k or close to that. This is the most crucial part of the mod...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Core sucks, was loading around 1.52v or so. Both the ddc/ddq were rough around 1.6v.


Thanks! Have you seen any scaling past 1.52v core for ambient? My core basically stops scaling past 1.5v, at least for water. I tried the same mem volts as you and my card just doesn't scale at all with volts.


----------



## Mikecdm

I didn't try past 1.52v. I think 1050 needed just under 1.5v and 1065 didn't pass until somewhere near 1.52v. 1070 and the screen would go gray. I didn't feel like pumping any more volts, but temps never really got higher as I increased voltage. I think it was running around 32°c. Cyclones are pretty good for ln2. I also have a 4870 that clocks pretty well. I even bought this cheap looking msi 4850, but it came with samsung memory. Unfortunately I think its dead along with the 4870 and 4870x2.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I was admiring your 4890 LN2 run before this competition even started, that's one heck of a card you have there. And yes, I noticed the voltage for your 4770K...insane chip and your even running 4/4 5.1g. To get 5.1g on my 4790K I needed to go 2/2 and lots of volts. I need to go to Vegas with you...


----------



## Mikecdm

The chip is one of those golden batch chips. I bought it on ebay when 4770's were the thing. Sad part is the cold bug. Its something like -80 or so. iirc, it can do something like 6g at that temp with very low volts, but temps limit it from going higher. I pretty much only used it for 5g 32m stuff. It can run 5g core/uncore on h2o with like 1.35v or so.

I usually have the worst luck when it comes to binning chips. I do have 2 pretty decent 3258 that run around 6.3 each. The 4890 cyclone are good though. I remember wanting to take one from msi headquarters. They have all these conference rooms with random hardware displayed on the shelves. One room had a 260 lightning and 4890 cyclone. We had to grab one of the cards to flash the bios on the x79 xpower II, since we couldn't flash the bios using the 780's we were trying to bench. Then after several hours of trying to get 4-way to work on 780's, we found out that afterburner wouldn't work on 4 cards. Several hours and only managed to get a score on stock clocks.


----------



## DR4G00N

Good news! My Z97 board isn't dead it was just being stubborn.









And I picked up an Asus 4890 with a non-ref pcb. Seems to be a fairly uncommon card, I can't find much of anything for this one online.




DR4G00N - Vantage - 10951


----------



## Mikecdm

Card looks just like the one I have. Sure does look beefy.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Good news! My Z97 board isn't dead it was just being stubborn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I picked up an Asus 4890 with a non-ref pcb. Seems to be a fairly uncommon card, I can't find much of anything for this one online.
> 
> DR4G00N - Vantage - 10951


Added!


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Card looks just like the one I have. Sure does look beefy.


It does indeed. Tested it quickly and it did 950MHz core @ 1.30V. Though the mems seem to be utter garbage they won't even do 1050MHz.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> And I picked up an Asus 4890 with a non-ref pcb. Seems to be a fairly uncommon card, I can't find much of anything for this one online.


Nice looking card man, should play well in this competition!! So its a 5+2+2 phase setup right? I thought it was the Asus 4890 TOP at first, but its a totally different power design. Both the TOP and yours are 5 phase core but yours looks a bit more robust.


----------



## Noxinite

TOP appears to have either stock power delivery or custom like me and Drag00n have. Asus being sneaky sneaky. ;(


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Nice looking card man, should play well in this competition!! So its a 5+2+2 phase setup right? I thought it was the Asus 4890 TOP at first, but its a totally different power design. Both the TOP and yours are 5 phase core but yours looks a bit more robust.


It's a 4+2+2 setup and it's just the Voltage Tweak model not TOP.

Stock voltages are as follows under load;
VDDC: 1.41V - GPU-Z only shows 1.3V








MVDDC: 1.387V
MVDDQ: 1.566V

Here are the volt mods for those interested. (Untested as of now but FB Pin resistance lowers so they will most likely work).


Spoiler: VR method:



MVDDC (Right) & MVDDQ (Left):






Spoiler: Pencil method:



MVDDC (Right) & MVDDQ (Left):




Edit: The mems are acting weird, even just a single MHz over stock and it artifacts. Maybe the bios needs to be reflashed.


----------



## H-man

I have a few of these caps in my parts bin. For reference, they are a few mm larger than a quarter in diameter. Low enough ESR to weld them to a screwdriver. How useful would this kind of capacitor be for non ref 4850 pencil modded and under a universal waterblock?

*gets crazy look in eyes* I wonder how fast this can go if I use dry ice as my heatsink and use isopropyl alcohol as my coolant.


----------



## DR4G00N

My card's mems do not like 3DMark benches at all, changing the mem freq in any way causes it to artifact. It works fine @ 1200MHz in all other benches though.









DR4G00N -- 3DM Vantage -- 12562


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> My card's mems do not like 3DMark benches at all, changing the mem freq in any way causes it to artifact. It works fine @ 1200MHz in all other benches though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR4G00N -- 3DM Vantage -- 12562


Updated!


----------



## m70b1jr

I'll probably pick up a few of these (I'll probably destroy a couple trying to volt mod) and try the competition.. I have a fish tank of mineral oil to dunk these beasts in!


----------



## mllrkllr88

I had my first dice run today with my HD4890. This was just a quick run with the leftover dice from 2D CPU benching. I know the card and CPU can do more, so hopefully I get to run this again before the end of the competition. A really big thank you to @sunset1 for loaning me his slim pot for this competition.

Mllrkllr88 3D03 - 91520




Spoiler: PICS!



Slim pot with 3D-Printed extender...which started to leak at the end


----------



## shar00750

Wow , Great job man


----------



## krns

Woah great results and extreme modding


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I had my first dice run today with my HD4890. This was just a quick run with the leftover dice from 2D CPU benching. I know the card and CPU can do more, so hopefully I get to run this again before the end of the competition. A really big thank you to @sunset1 for loaning me his slim pot for this competition.
> 
> Mllrkllr88 3D03 - 91520


Updated! The extender is a great idea for those slim pots, such a pain to keep filled without spilling crushed DICE everywhere. Stepping on shards of DICE is very painful in bare feet.


----------



## Samsarulz

Great submit Miller. Extender looks bigger than your MB lol. Still great invention







.

Hope acetone dont melts it lol. Maybe you gonna need to go with Isopropylic? since difference is less than 5°C in "performance".

Regards


----------



## mllrkllr88

Thanks guys!

Sunset said he would let me borrow his TEK9 slim pot for the competition but I knew I was going to have problems with it. As I learned with DJ's loaner slim pot, its pretty much your worst nightmare for DICE because of the extremely small internal volume and the aggressive boiling. Last year I built a duct tape splash guard for the slim but it didnt work well so this time I thought I would try 3D printing. I did a quick design in solidworks and my local library printed it for me for $3 so I was really stoked.

Well, it was a good theory but as it turns out the library wouldn't print the funnel solid, instead its a very thin shell with 5% internal structure. About a half hour into benching the acetone must have started to eat away the thin PLA plastic because it started leaking badly. I might try and plasti-dip the whole thing to seal it...I dont know lol but it was a fun experiment.

Just like with the modular epower I tried, I will learn what I can and move on. I might try and get it professionally printed to my original specs (solid 1/4" thick plastic).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Updated! The extender is a great idea for those slim pots, such a pain to keep filled without spilling crushed DICE everywhere. Stepping on shards of DICE is very painful in bare feet.


Been there, done that... Yeaaaah, it isn't a fun experience


----------



## DR4G00N

Nice run there man and that pot extender looks sweet!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Epic Fail! Well, im back to making a duct tape splash guard for this little pot


----------



## Rasparthe

Seems like a little structural failure there. Whenever I am using DICE on those slim pots I usually just use a coffee cup, folded into a funnel shape and stuffed into the opening. I still have smash the DICE pretty fine and use a chopstick to push it down but it works better than not using one.



This was using LN2 but I do the same for DICE


----------



## DR4G00N

Doh, looks like I managed to kill my 4890 (or the voltage controller at least) when I did the VDDC mod.









Wired up the VR and the resistance looked good so I gave it a test run. The voltage was good as well but the display wouldn't get signal so I removed the VR and did some troubleshooting and it still wont work.

Later I attached the VR to a different pad on the same trace and now it won't put out any voltage at all and the FB pin reads 1.8M Ohms instead of the 1K Ohm that it should be...


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Doh, looks like I managed to kill my 4890 (or the voltage controller at least) when I did the VDDC mod.


That sucks man







You made a power card didn't you? Why not just get your HD4890 working with your power card. I have seen some people (using epower for memory, ect...) tie both DDC and DDQ together and drive them as if they were on the same rail. I have been finding that epower saves MANY cards from the scrap pile. I have saved 3 dead cards now with epower...

Perhaps if you don't get the power card working, you could remove the VDDC inductor and drive both DDC and DDQ from the DDQ inductor. This might gimp the memory a bit but you would still be in the game, and you have a nice core there


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> That sucks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made a power card didn't you? Why not just get your HD4890 working with your power card. I have seen some people (using epower for memory, ect...) tie both DDC and DDQ together and drive them as if they were on the same rail. I have been finding that epower saves MANY cards from the scrap pile. I have saved 3 dead cards now with epower...
> 
> Perhaps if you don't get the power card working, you could remove the VDDC inductor and drive both DDC and DDQ from the DDQ inductor. This might gimp the memory a bit but you would still be in the game, and you have a nice core there


I never did get that power card working, though I might as well try once more before I go and do anything else.


----------



## Khmor

If you live in Montreal somone is selling 2 4890 for 60$ http://www.kijiji.ca/v-computer-components/longueuil-rive-sud/amd-hd-4890-dual-dvi-crossfire/1191768374?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## m70b1jr

Anyone know someone selling 4890's in North Carolina?


----------



## DR4G00N

Yeah, the power board isn't going to work, the CHL8228G on it is just too complex for me to figure out.









Nobody would happen to have an extra epower lying around would they?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Yeah, the power board isn't going to work, the CHL8228G on it is just too complex for me to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody would happen to have an extra epower lying around would they?


Dude, I think we can figure out that PWM. There is a limited datasheet is available online at least. I have been working really hard lately making power cards from GTX480, GTX580 Matrix and GTX580 Lightning so I have learned tons. That chip is very complex tho since its a dual controller but we have the datasheet so yea!!! You need to get on skype dude...I will help you to the best of my ability and we can chat on skype. shoot me PM

As for epower, there were a few up for sale on the official website for $50 a few months back. I think the the OCN team cleaned out the website in a matter of a few days once DJ found them for sale there. Lots of guys on the team have them now but good luck getting one...people tend to hold on and never let go. There was a guy trying to buy one a while back on hwbot for $200...he never got one :O


----------



## mllrkllr88

Its too quiet in here







I hope everyone is busy benching and modding for this competition. Lets see some mods and benching setups...post those pics. The only excuse for you not chatting is because you are benching HD4xxx









A little candy to help the thread along










Some 3D03 action with LOD


----------



## DR4G00N

Yeah, come on guys start pushing those RV700's!









I wish I could bench but the psu in my main system gave up (+3.3V rail died) so I have to use the one from my bench system to power it instead, which means I wont be getting anymore subs into this comp even if I were to get my 4890 working.


----------



## shar00750

Try to do better score with 4890 and 4870, 4850 died.


----------



## shar00750

That is what I managed to achieve in the meantime with my xfx 4890:



Is there any mode to this card ? this is the reference card.
The maximum I could get with this card is 1050 to the core on vantage 1.43v


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> Is there any mode to this card ? this is the reference card.
> The maximum I could get with this card is 1050 to the core on vantage 1.43v


OMG NICE WORK!
1050 Vantage non-modded is amazing! Yes, you can mod that card, what is the PWM? Does this card follow the reference design with Volterra VT1165MF? ...If this is the case then you want to use the "Sense+" of the IC, which is pin #9. If that's not the IC then post some pics/info







Its going fly once uncork the volts.

EDIT: I think that black XFX 4890 should have uP6204. There were 2 different implementations of that IC (2 slightly different black PCB XFX4890's), but the voltmod is the same for both. I just helped someone out with this card and I still have the picture I made for that IC.


----------



## shar00750

my card with the volterra vt1165mf:


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> my card with the volterra vt1165mf:


Well, that's unfortunate but its not impossible. The IC you want is the bottom PWM in the second picture you uploaded (the one with hot glue barely touching it). I modded this card a few weeks ago and I can confirm that vcore adjust works with "Sense+" (pin 9) of that part.

Here comes the really bad news... Pin 9 comes from the part on a very short trace which ends in a VIA and goes nowhere else. You can find the VIA on the other side of the board but it goes nowhere so you can conclude the sense+ trace is on a signal layer of the board (inside the PCB). So in essence there is no part or pad to solder to which makes it incredibly difficult.

What I did was scrape the solder mask off the top of the via and soldered directly to that...then ever so gently and quickly covered the whole mess in hot glue. Im sure I don't need to tell you that the VIA is incredibly tiny and extremely fragile. If you scrape too deep not only will you not be able to solder to it...but the card will be toast since you will loose the sense+ signal from the PWM. The best of luck with this one...


----------



## shar00750

What I did not understand that what I'm supposed to solder to the pin 9 (If I can do it ) ? Do I need to solder a resistor between pin 9 to ground ?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> Do I need to solder a resistor between pin 9 to ground ?


How to approach the mod:
1) Measure the resistance of pin 9 with respect to ground. Make sure you get ground from the power connector or a good source.
2) Choose a pot with a resistance that is about 25 greater than the resistance you measured. Example: 1.8k x 25 = 45K therefore you will choose a 50K pot
3) Prepare the pot correctly by removing one leg completely and unscrew the pot to begin with. I will show a picture below of how to properly prepare the pot before soldering.
4) Solder your pot between ground on the power connector and pin 9 of that IC. I recommend hot-gluing down the pot and using shrink wrap after you solder wires to the pot.
5) CRITICAL: After you installed the pot, measure resistance again. The resistance will be slightly less but pretty close to the original resistance. Example: 1.8k before results in 1.73k (calculated) after installing a 50k pot.

How to prepare the pot:


----------



## shar00750

If I understand correctly, this is what I need to do ?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> If I understand correctly, this is what I need to do ?


Follow the guide I posted ^^ The 50k pot I mentioned was an EXAMPLE only and does not apply to this card. I don't know what value of pot you need to use but I told you how to figure it out.


----------



## shar00750

i check the resistance between pin 9 to ground and it's look like 4 Ω . so i need a 100 Ω pot value , I'm right ?


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i5 6600k @ 4.9ghz - HD 4890 @ 1100MHz / 1050 MHz on water cooling - Score = 11min 32.044sec

I wasn't able to submit this result on HWBot as it said
"You are not using a compatible version of GPUPI - 1B: 2.2. You can download the latest version here: http://url.hwbot.org/1BRK3ky".


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> That is what I managed to achieve in the meantime with my xfx 4890:
> 
> Is there any mode to this card ? this is the reference card.
> The maximum I could get with this card is 1050 to the core on vantage 1.43v


Added! Seem to have forgotten this one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i5 6600k @ 4.9ghz - HD 4890 @ 1100MHz / 1050 MHz on water cooling - Score = 11min 32.044sec
> 
> I wasn't able to submit this result on HWBot as it said
> "You are not using a compatible version of GPUPI - 1B: 2.2. You can download the latest version here: http://url.hwbot.org/1BRK3ky".


Added! Yea someone needs to figure out how to get 2.3.4 to work with 4890....


----------



## poparamiro

Great staff here, as always.


----------



## nachtfalke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Dude, I think we can figure out that PWM. There is a limited datasheet is available online at least. I have been working really hard lately making power cards from GTX480, GTX580 Matrix and GTX580 Lightning so I have learned tons. That chip is very complex tho since its a dual controller but we have the datasheet so yea!!! You need to get on skype dude...I will help you to the best of my ability and we can chat on skype. shoot me PM


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ladies and gentlemen, meet @nachtfalke...he is a power card ninja


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Yea someone needs to figure out how to get 2.3.4 to work with 4890....


EDIT: Nope, I was wrong I have no clue how to make it work...


----------



## nachtfalke

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, meet @nachtfalke...he is a power card master and has helped me with a few, welcome! He also holds the #4 place for HD4890 in 3D03, so we should all be a little afraid he found his way here.


i will not participate on the competition , so good luck to everyone









i made my own cooling solution , so that score in3D03 is done with my phase durring load test , the same card on my cascade ran 1300+


----------



## mllrkllr88

Enlighten us further dude







Show us some pics of your killer cooling solution and your card. Also, you can compete in this competition if you wanted to, there are no rules against non OCN hwbot members from competing.


----------



## DR4G00N

Snapped up a 4870 for $15 cad. Should be here soon. Not quite as good as the 4890 ofc but at least I'll be able to get some runs with it under dice using my ghetto pot.

@mllrkllr88 I got that power card working too, I was being an idiot and forgot to short the mini-fit sense pins to GND. Right now it's outputting 0.981V on all 6 core phases!







Time to start soldering it to my 4890 and wire up one of elmors eVc's for voltage control.









Edit: Well... it was working but I somehow broke it. : / The 3.3V connections I made weren't great so I'll redo them.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I got that power card working too

















Awesome man!!


----------



## nachtfalke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Enlighten us further dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us some pics of your killer cooling solution and your card. Also, you can compete in this competition if you wanted to, there are no rules against non OCN hwbot members from competing.


i had now strong cascade work in progress , but not right thread place to show this build , also you don´t need at al to zombified an HD4890 card , because stock VRM are enought strong for our needs RV790 in not a power hungry chip , so if you zombified an hd 4890 in most cases will ran worse than with stock VRM , also the volterra pwm( reference design) chip it has full software voltage control via I2C .
very important is to find an card that it has strong MC controller , that is responsable with hight mem freq , all 1gb hd 4890 card will use qimonda ic ram , so you don´t need at all to overvolt this mems because will not scale at all! , if the MC controller (inside gpu) will not allow you push your mems near 1300 or above , that can you bench your chip at 1300+ you will ran into botelneck mem bandwitch problem!


----------



## shar00750

I saw your result with XFX - excellent result (1300/1250)- i have the same card , do you use speical bios ? i can't get over 1050-1060 with cold water (10 degress load) , i get blue screen.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2337172_nachtfalke_3dmark_vantage___performance_radeon_hd_4890_19251_marks
http://hwbot.org/submission/3363373_shar00750_3dmark06_radeon_hd_4890_25295_marks


----------



## nachtfalke

you should use pll fix bios , it´s only for reference design

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=26163


----------



## marc0053

3Dmark03 on LN2 around -50C for this sub
marc0053 - i7 6700K @ 5ghz - HD4890 @ 1200 MHz/1200MHz - Score = 92815
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm03/6530795


----------



## Noxinite

:O Nice scores there Marc! Looks like 7th place on HWBot.


----------



## marc0053

Thanks








This card is very interesting. I managed 1350mhz once on aqua but sessions only lasts about 20 minutes. I may be related to Infineon memory on gpu not liking cold.
I also did pass 3dmark03 once at 1300mhz near -140C but memory on gpu didn't like it and scored 87K....hehe
I'll try a hair dryer next time.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 3Dmark03 on LN2 around -50C for this sub
> marc0053 - i7 6700K @ 5ghz - HD4890 @ 1200 MHz/1200MHz - Score = 92815
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm03/6530795


Well done! Added!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Killer 03 score Marc! Just 1200 core and W7...you have some serious vodoo going on to make that one happen


----------



## marc0053

3Dmark03 on LN2 around -80C for this sub
marc0053 - i7 6700K @ 5ghz - HD4890 @ 1250 MHz/1200MHz - Score = 95171


3Dmark Vantage Graphics Score
marc0053 - i7 6700K @ 5ghz - HD4890 @ 1200 MHz/1100MHz - Score = 14938


All credit goes to mllrkllr88 for this wonderful gpu


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 3Dmark03 on LN2 around -80C for this sub
> marc0053 - i7 6700K @ 5ghz - HD4890 @ 1250 MHz/1200MHz - Score = 95171
> 
> 3Dmark Vantage Graphics Score
> marc0053 - i7 6700K @ 5ghz - HD4890 @ 1200 MHz/1100MHz - Score = 14938
> 
> All credit goes to mllrkllr88 for this wonderful gpu


That looks pretty boss, nice mods. Added and Updated!


----------



## mllrkllr88

No sandbagging for me, im going to post what I have up until this point. I thought this card would work well with dice since its not a power hog, but honestly, its been a constant battle keeping this card cool and still running the voltage I need for good clocks. With LN2 I think this is a WR card since it clocks so well with air and dice...it definitely wants more cold.

I have gone through nearly 50lbs of dice across three sessions and I think am about tapped out with this card. When I was running vantage I saw pot load temps of -2, which is just insane and seems impossible. I have learned that this card works the best with dice around 1.65v load, more than that and the pot/dice cant keep up. I am slowly coming to the realization that I need to become an LN2 bencher and forget about dice









3D03 - 93698


Vantage GPU - 15287


Furmark - 1350 Core clock


PICS


----------



## Mikecdm

Nice clocks. Looks like you need a proper pot. Dice with a slim is a bad time. Even ln2 on a slim, you have to keep pouring to maintain reasonable temps. I can't remember the card that I used, it might have been two 4890's for country cup or something, but I remember temps shooting up on load.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Dice with a slim is a bad time.


Thanks, and that is such a good quote I had to put it in my sig







I made a 9" duct tape column on top of the slim pot for splashing and so I could put the dice level near the top of the metal. The boiling/splashing was so bad during load that splashes of acetone were making it out the top...9 freaking inches.

Ok, enough slamming on the slim pot, to be honest I am SUPER thankful I was able to use it. I dont own a GPU pot and @sunset1 was awesome to let me borrow his...I cant think him enough!! I love this team, tons of support


----------



## marc0053

furmark - 10000ms
marc_0053 - i7 6700k @ 5ghz - HD4890 - 1400mhz


----------



## marc0053

furmark - 10000ms
marc_0053 - i7 6700k @ 5ghz - HD4890 - 1400mhz


----------



## marc0053

Hey guys just noticed my 95k 3dmark03 submission i have wrong gpu-z tab open. Should be general tab and not sensor tab. Please delete my submission and ill use my previous best of 92,815
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> 3Dmark03 on LN2 around -50C for this sub
> marc0053 - i7 6700K @ 5ghz - HD4890 @ 1200 MHz/1200MHz - Score = 92815
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm03/6530795


----------



## mllrkllr88

WELL DONE!! :O :O 1400 core in furmark, thats smokin geez dude. Yea I saw that tab oops Marc, I vote to let it stand...your credibility stands for itself.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Stuff like this makes me wish I never sold my old tech.. Especially since I sold my 4850 for like $25..

Anyway, keen to see what people come up with. Subbed!


----------



## shar00750

Hello , i try to run gpupi but i get this error :
What should I do?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> Hello , i try to run gpupi but i get this error :
> What should I do?


Lower your batch size to around 2-4M and it should work.


----------



## shar00750

ok, thanks


----------



## DR4G00N

Well my power card is dead, the EN_L2 pin got ripped off the controller after I soldered a wire to it.







At least now I know how to make one from an hd 7900 series card.

Water pump and HD 4870 came in yesterday, just using an eVc for VDDC atm. Does 920 core @ 1.35V, Mems will do about 1125MHz. I will throw it under my waterchiller tonight and see if running it at below 0C under load will help it clock high enough to beat my 4890 @ 950MHz.


----------



## poparamiro

Fur - 1250mhz
HD 4890 XFX XXX
vGPU mod
Chiller by Nachtfalke, bench by me









vGPU mod is for the reference PCB
Check the furmark FPS, memory is not underclocked.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poparamiro*
> 
> Fur - 1250mhz
> HD 4890 XFX XXX
> vGPU mod
> Chiller by Nachtfalke, bench by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vGPU mod is for the reference PCB
> Check the furmark FPS, memory is not underclocked.


Very nice! Added!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> No sandbagging for me, im going to post what I have up until this point. I thought this card would work well with dice since its not a power hog, but honestly, its been a constant battle keeping this card cool and still running the voltage I need for good clocks. With LN2 I think this is a WR card since it clocks so well with air and dice...it definitely wants more cold.
> 
> I have gone through nearly 50lbs of dice across three sessions and I think am about tapped out with this card. When I was running vantage I saw pot load temps of -2, which is just insane and seems impossible. I have learned that this card works the best with dice around 1.65v load, more than that and the pot/dice cant keep up. I am slowly coming to the realization that I need to become an LN2 bencher and forget about dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D03 - 93698
> Vantage GPU - 15287
> 
> Furmark - 1350 Core clock
> 
> PICS


Updated!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> furmark - 10000ms
> marc_0053 - i7 6700k @ 5ghz - HD4890 - 1400mhz


Added, your 95K sub will be disqualified. I'll fix it up soon.


----------



## nachtfalke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poparamiro*
> 
> Fur - 1250mhz
> HD 4890 XFX XXX
> vGPU mod
> Chiller by Nachtfalke, bench by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vGPU mod is for the reference PCB
> Check the furmark FPS, memory is not underclocked.


i´m glad that you put that unit at work


----------



## DR4G00N

Tried my 4870 with my 5000BTU chiller and got it up to about 950-975MHz @ 1.45V but mems wouldn't even do 1100MHz which hurt my scores.







It doesn't help that I was just using my X5687 @ 5GHz instead of my G3258.
It didn't want to take more than 1.45V either so I couldn't push it very hard.

Shame I couldn't beat my current scores with it but It was still fun to freeze it.







Idled @ -16C and loaded Vantage @ -3C steady with 1.4125V. Coolant was at -20 to -23C during the session.

Pics:


----------



## mllrkllr88

Looking good man, love the ghetto cold! I cant wait to try this myself!


----------



## nachtfalke

hi , test today vantage on my HD4890 ( pick from ~ 15 pcs over time)

1370mhz core clock/1300 ram clock done on my cascade made be me

-106* load temps at 1.65vgpu , simply sense+ mod( poparamiro pic) , delta was only 11-15 degree ..chip temp ~ -95*C

http://abload.de/image.php?img=vantage_20630_hd4890_xgz0b.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20161127_102629customlma3q.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20161127_101830customz7zht.jpg


----------



## Rasparthe

That is one very nice golden run, unfortunately its not legal for the competition, needs the competition background. If you wish to retry you can find the background in the OP. Very nice card!


----------



## nachtfalke

i not participated on the competition







i just show my card! and my cooling sistems here


----------



## shar00750

Thanks to ramiro , nachtfalke and mllrkllr88 for the halp with my card. now i can get over then 1080mhz on water. tonight i will try with dice and hope toget 1150mhz or more.


----------



## shar00750

Bad luck for me. After I installed everything, board dead, I had no choice but to move to Socket 1156 (i5 661) with biostar i55 so no 03.
I managed to reach 1200mhz but the dice go very fast. i will try again when i get my asrock from RMA. so this is what i get for now:


I shot with the camera because I was out of ice and the screen frozen after vantage finish . the score is 15246 point with 1201mhz for core and 1220 for memory.


----------



## nachtfalke

you should measure the DeltaT between your k-typ probe from pot base to chip internal diode sensor ....Rv790 can read lower temp with accuraty ...i´m only currios what delta you have at that voltage on Dice to compare with my cascade! i had only 15 degree Delta at 1.65vgpu load vantage! .

the pot´s are not optimised for DICE , that way the clocks are poor! dice is solid in pot , need liquid to enter in pot´s holes to make better heat exchange, also use small dice pellets( 2-3mm) not bigger one! in my test also LN2 compared at the same temps with my cascade had larger delta ( 30-35 degree) ...the pot´s need to be redesigned totaly to benefit for all LN2 power!


----------



## shar00750

The temp' on k-typ is -68 and on the sensor card -61 with 1.49v on multimeter .


----------



## nachtfalke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> The temp' on k-typ is -68 and on the sensor card -61 with 1.49v on multimeter .


7 degree delta is to small to be real , check with afterburner , open it before bench statrt -click detash from top on the right afb window , and that will show you all card temp behavior from bigin to end of benchmark , also the stability of clocks ...with is very important when benching , in fact all should check these values because is the key of overclocking!


----------



## shar00750

Yes , i check with afterburner but maybe my cabel of k-typ is the problem. How much voltage you use for vtt/pll

Sent from my Lenovo S960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishmaker

I have 4 x 4890 xxx, 3 of which have broken fans, I am sure I could run a few of these but work is killing me so no time to toy with them







.


----------



## shar00750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nachtfalke*
> 
> ! i had only 15 degree Delta at 1.65vgpu load vantage! .


i am sorry , at load the tamp' was -64 k-typ and -51 on sensor. (-68 and -61 is idle)


----------



## shar00750

Play with 4870 club 3D but just for gpupi and vantage with water cooling:
940mhz core and 1150 memory 1.44v load. cpu i5 661 (until i get my board fron RMA)

13:29.400 - gpupi

11595 gpu on vantage


----------



## poparamiro

GPUpi and vantage, same 4890 XXX, 3DM 2003 is bugged (84k), **** card.


----------



## GUnit

What? No AGP submissions? I guess it's up to me on this last day of the competition.
No, the AGP HD4670 choked by it's 128 bit bus won't be competitive; but this is all for fun, right. I also didn't do all the extreme mods and cooling because it still wouldn't help break any records; and I bought one of them brand new, so I don't want to destroy it.

I only have Win XP so I only ran 3DMark03 and Furmark.
This first set are the results from the HIS AGP HD4670 that's in my sig rig. I didn't bother including a GPU pic since these scores are lower than the AMD rig.

I just ran 3DMark03 at an overclock I felt comfortable with and I ran Furmark at the max clock I could achieve (just began to artifact). If I tried to set the GPU to 846MHZ Furmark would crash. The memory set to 1161MHZ seemed to be the cause of the occasional artifact. The memory seemed happy to bench at 1152MHZ, but that gave a score of 154 in Furmark.

GUnit 3DMark03 - 24861


GUnit Furmark - 156


Below are the results from an AMD build that I haven't put in my sig yet; and it is a different HIS AGP HD4670 than the one in the Dell sig rig. Again, I just quickly set a reasonably safe overclock and ran 3DMark03 (a max overclock probably wouldn't score much higher).

I ended up at the same max frequencies for Furmark as the other GPU achieved; and even scored the same. This GPU could run Furmark at 850MHZ; but, for some odd reason, anything higher that 845MHZ lowered the Furmark score.

GUnit 3DMark03 - 27536


GUnit Furmark - 156



Spoiler: GPU and Rig







I hadn't benched my sig rig in years and I was surprised that it managed that 24861 in 3DMark03. I thought the 4X AGP slot and P4 with RDRAM would have held it back more. Hyperthreading doesn't even work on it because the motherboard has a first revision 850 Tehama chipset that was meant to be used with Willamette P4's at 100MHZ system bus. At first I scored a little over 4000 in 3DMark03 and then I saw that all the 3D quality settings were set to the max in ATT.









I set the FX60 rig to about the max overclock that's 3D stable. I aimed for the best memory speed that still had reasonably tight timings while trying to keep the processor over 2900MHZ.

I've really enjoyed this thread/competion. Good to see all those old high performance GPUs and all the extreme cooling and volt mods everyone.
Thanks for having a competition for those of us with 'vintage' gear.


----------



## GtiJason

Here's my sub's from original air/water testing using Sapphire Toxic and ATI reference HD 4890's






Spoiler: Rig pics


----------



## mllrkllr88

Whaoo its over, congratulations everyone! I will be looking forward to seeing the final results once Ras is finished updating the thread. Thanks OCN for this awesome competition and thanks to Ras for working hard updating this thread.


----------



## GtiJason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Whaoo its over, congratulations everyone! I will be looking forward to seeing the final results once Ras is finished updating the thread. Thanks OCN for this awesome competition and thanks to Ras for working hard updating this thread.


Yep, like always I just started benching cold (Single Stage) 15min before comp ended. Good job everyone !


----------



## mllrkllr88

Haha your crazy man. You were too busy with 2D to be bothered with HD4890







. It's definitely a fan card to bench tho, I think you would enjoy it once you got properly motivated


----------



## Rasparthe

In case there was any question, this is officially closed. I should be able to do the final update tonight and start going through the scores.

If any one has objections or wants to point out problems with a score, drop me a PM


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> Bad luck for me. After I installed everything, board dead, I had no choice but to move to Socket 1156 (i5 661) with biostar i55 so no 03.
> I managed to reach 1200mhz but the dice go very fast. i will try again when i get my asrock from RMA. so this is what i get for now:
> 
> 
> I shot with the camera because I was out of ice and the screen frozen after vantage finish . the score is 15246 point with 1201mhz for core and 1220 for memory.


Added the Furmark, but the pic would have needed a CPUz as well. But you are updated below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> Play with 4870 club 3D but just for gpupi and vantage with water cooling:
> 940mhz core and 1150 memory 1.44v load. cpu i5 661 (until i get my board fron RMA)
> 
> 13:29.400 - gpupi
> 
> 11595 gpu on vantage


Added and Updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poparamiro*
> 
> GPUpi and vantage, same 4890 XXX, 3DM 2003 is bugged (84k), **** card.


Very nice, Added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GUnit*
> 
> What? No AGP submissions? I guess it's up to me on this last day of the competition.
> No, the AGP HD4670 choked by it's 128 bit bus won't be competitive; but this is all for fun, right. I also didn't do all the extreme mods and cooling because it still wouldn't help break any records; and I bought one of them brand new, so I don't want to destroy it.
> 
> I only have Win XP so I only ran 3DMark03 and Furmark.
> This first set are the results from the HIS AGP HD4670 that's in my sig rig. I didn't bother including a GPU pic since these scores are lower than the AMD rig.
> 
> I just ran 3DMark03 at an overclock I felt comfortable with and I ran Furmark at the max clock I could achieve (just began to artifact). If I tried to set the GPU to 846MHZ Furmark would crash. The memory set to 1161MHZ seemed to be the cause of the occasional artifact. The memory seemed happy to bench at 1152MHZ, but that gave a score of 154 in Furmark.
> 
> GUnit 3DMark03 - 24861
> 
> GUnit Furmark - 156
> 
> Below are the results from an AMD build that I haven't put in my sig yet; and it is a different HIS AGP HD4670 than the one in the Dell sig rig. Again, I just quickly set a reasonably safe overclock and ran 3DMark03 (a max overclock probably wouldn't score much higher).
> 
> I ended up at the same max frequencies for Furmark as the other GPU achieved; and even scored the same. This GPU could run Furmark at 850MHZ; but, for some odd reason, anything higher that 845MHZ lowered the Furmark score.
> 
> GUnit 3DMark03 - 27536
> 
> GUnit Furmark - 156
> 
> I hadn't benched my sig rig in years and I was surprised that it managed that 24861 in 3DMark03. I thought the 4X AGP slot and P4 with RDRAM would have held it back more. Hyperthreading doesn't even work on it because the motherboard has a first revision 850 Tehama chipset that was meant to be used with Willamette P4's at 100MHZ system bus. At first I scored a little over 4000 in 3DMark03 and then I saw that all the 3D quality settings were set to the max in ATT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set the FX60 rig to about the max overclock that's 3D stable. I aimed for the best memory speed that still had reasonably tight timings while trying to keep the processor over 2900MHZ.
> 
> I've really enjoyed this thread/competion. Good to see all those old high performance GPUs and all the extreme cooling and volt mods everyone.
> Thanks for having a competition for those of us with 'vintage' gear.


Just awesome. Wish I had thought of this, couldn't find my 4890s but I do know where my AGP card is. You've been added, too bad we don't give out style points...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GtiJason*
> 
> Here's my sub's from original air/water testing using Sapphire Toxic and ATI reference HD 4890's


Added!

Competition should be updated now. Will do a last check tomorrow and contact the winners.


----------



## Dieselbird

^^ Hah, I used an RDram board from like 2006-2012. That stuff was ahead of it's time. Wish I had held on to some of my 4000 cards.


----------

